# Destruction from the west!



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

@kacey gave me a awesome deal on a humi to help with my recent storage issues. I forgot all about the possible retaliation from my bomb from some months back... My porch now has permanent damage, thanks again brother!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

At least you have a nice stick to smoke while rebuilding your porch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice one !


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Woo doggy!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Solid hit Kacey!! That lighter has been my go-to, 3 years as the only lighter I use and running strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

nice....but that little humidor won't help your storage issue for too long


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Solid hit Kacey!! That lighter has been my go-to, 3 years as the only lighter I use and running strong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice indeed! And yepper on the lighter, I keep a couple handy, Can't beat it for the price!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice hit, but that humi looks like it has a lot of empty space. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

mpomario said:


> Nice hit, but that humi looks like it has a lot of empty space.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just room to grow...


----------

